# long leaf pine - value?



## yellabret (May 15, 2012)

i have little experience with pine, and am not sure of what to look for in this wood. i am assuming i would want the tightest rings possible - correct?
looking at these photos i am just not sure if this is a good deal or not - i see some tight and some not so tight rings.
he wants $7 per lineal foot. claim is it is from a 1905 house - so wouldnt that be all old growth? thats why i am wondering why some rings are pretty wide….thoughts??


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

You're not from central Texas are you? I salvaged some very similar stuff from a 1930's home. As in your photo, some have wider growth rings, some have some tight rings. Not sure of value, but I wish I had more. Some of the lumber I have has some of the tightest growth rings i've ever seen - like 40 rings per inch. It is a pleasure to work with. I made an office table for myself. The lumber is extremely hard and has a wonderful smell to it after planing it.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Cannot tell you age of that wood looks like a mixture of lower quality wood definitely not old growth

This end grain picture of old growth Long Leaf Pine from Hobbit House.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/pine,%20heart/pine,%20heart%20longleaf%20old%20growth%20end%20grain%20s50%20web.jpg

Almost all your old growth LLP was gone by 1900's, anything after 1900 considered second growth. 
I do not know where you live but would not pay $7.00 per lineal foot for that stack of lumber! Prices for reclaimed wood vary by location and defects. I would shop around for better quality wood unless can negotiate better price.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I also feel he is asking top dollar for recycled wood.which is bound to have some defects marks in it.But then what do I know.I bought a large pile of pews seating from an old Church were I live.It was all 150 year old oregan pine.I looked up and see on ebay many really nice pieces of church furniture going for bottom dollar prices some of the more modern oak is really beautiful too.Have fun Alistair


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree with the others. It might be old growth long leaf pine, but I doubt it. I have some 3/4 inch stock from a remodel, only a little, but the end grain looks like the photo wildwood linked to. This stack looks like the pine I've been handling for years as a framer. It might be older than what's used now, but the rings don't seem to indicate old growth stock.

Long leaf pine is actually rare compared to a hundred years ago.


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

If you want me to take that stuff off your hands let me know


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I love pine, I love syp and was taught on syp. I can also probably buy that same pine in your photo, in my area, for about $1.75 a linear foot.

If I was going to pay his amount for that pine I would buy cherry for $5.00 a brd foot instead.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

It's worth something more than new stuff because it will have character, but not $7 per linear foot. It may be longleaf pine but it does not look like heart pine which came from really big old trees and could be long leaf or even loblolly or short leaf. I just today got a price for 4×12 southern yellow pine, probably shortleaf, rough sawn and kiln dried for $34 for 8.


----------



## yellabret (May 15, 2012)

THANKS! awesome answers - thats why we are all here - right? i was suspect about the rings and you guys nailed it. to me it looks like scaffolding lumber, but a few pieces have fairly tight rings…....but all i deal with is hardwoods so i just didnt know for sure. i have a retail place nearby that has some bleacher wood for $9bf, ouch. i recently bought some 1'5/8 pine flooring 100 yrs old, at 6" width for 1.50 a foot - tongue and groove - that was a good buy. its all gone now, though i made one heckuva table out of it.

i appreciate old reclaimed wood - but it seems like everyone is appreciating and recognizing the same - and suddenly it is priced out of this world. local retailers in Houston and Austin are asking huge amounts because the few millionaires that want it will pay it - for large volumes.

i'm just a little guy looking for the llittle deal hear or there…...


----------

